

Unusual Red Arcs Spotted on Icy Saturn Moon - deviantkt
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4671

======
DanAndersen
Made me think of some sort of bloody monument a species of spacefaring
conquerors might leave.

(Did some back-of-the-envelope calculations out of curiosity and found that
the amount of blood in the current human population would be sufficient to
paint a surface area roughly the size of Germany. I wonder if any grimdark
Warhammer 40K story featured such a thing.)

~~~
parshimers
TIL: Tethys might look like a moon, but it's really a shrine to Khorne.

~~~
personjerry
A shrine to the Shrike!

------
yellowapple
Almost looks like what'll happen to a wall if you give a red marker to a
little kid.

------
naturalethic
Why are almost all impact craters perfectly circular?

~~~
dweinus
I'm not a physicist, but I would hazard:

it would require a very non-spherical object to create an a-circular crater
because ground resistence forces material to move primarily parallel to the
surface of the planet/moon, which tends to regularize the shape. Any
atmosphere will make the impacting object more spherical through resistance.
Lastly, large bodies in space tend to spheres naturally as their mass
converges by gravity.

------
ridgeguy
Maybe Banksy's gone further than we suspected...

------
brock_r
Blood trails...

